# NOT EATING.. please help! :(



## MsFiona (Jun 5, 2010)

Long story short... my dog Fiona has not been eating for about 1 week now. I took her to the vet on monday and explained this to him and he chalked it up to her going through a false pregnancy. It's been a stressful month for her. My fiance and I just bought a house. We moved in last Friday.. prior to that we were staying with my inlaws for 2 weeks where there was an old cat who was mean to fiona and she was VERY scared for most of the time we were there. We are all moved in to our own place now and she should be setteled, but she's just not eating. I am getting very scared and feel helpless. I don't know what to do at this point !!! It's literally been a week since she's touched food on her own. I've been feeding her scraps of chicken, tuna, steak, potatoes, and other not too terrible human food. She will eat a few bites of that, but wont touch her food. I tried putting those things in her food and she will just pick them out, or not even bother with it. Tonight i made a little concoction with brown rice, chicken, broth, carrots, & brussel sprouts and she wouldn't touch it. I don't see why she would starve herself during a false pregnancy. Can someone please help, i am at my witts end. this is breaking my heart. she is 2 years old. she seems to be drinking and urninating normally. her poops are NOT normal. I explained all of this to the vet and he still just says it's a false pregnancy & will run it's course. I'm so not satisfied with that diagnosis. I feel like my baby is starving to death.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would be unhappy with the vet too! Maybe try a high quality canned food? It might tempt her to eat. Ziwipeak makes a good canned food that my dogs LOVE.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Just my opinion i think she 's stressed with all that's gone on,what a strange vet??? as missy above said try canned or dried Ziwi mine love it,also you could try a DAP spray that calms dogs down or Bach flower remedy in her water,or nutri cal for vitamins she's not getting


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I would be very worried if she was one of mine.....I would be down the shop buying everything to try and tempt her..ham.chicken,mince,tuna,everything I could find that might work including different types of dog food and I would be giving her honey also...I hope she starts eating soon. x


----------



## MsFiona (Jun 5, 2010)

to mad dog woman, I have spent the last week doing what you described. you honestly have no idea. everything from baby food, to cooking her chicken soup, to buying tuna, steak, chicken, anything. she does eat little pieces of these things, but it's PURE protein and that's ALL she'll eat and that is so unhealthy for her. as far as the nutrical, i bought it at the vet when i was there. i've been giving that to her in small amounts, 3 times a day. but still, she needs to eat. she's only 3.9 lbs. her energy level is compromised for sure and her poops are 1/3 the size that they used to be. i suppose i'll go to the store in a few minutes and try ziwi. where do they sell it? i live in florida.


----------



## MsFiona (Jun 5, 2010)

also, does anyone have any opinions on if i should continue tempting her with all of these pure protein meats? they're really the only thing she's eating right now and i'm scared to stop giving them to her. but could they be making her worse? i know it would be very unhealthy for a human to eat nothing but meat .


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

MsFiona said:


> also, does anyone have any opinions on if i should continue tempting her with all of these pure protein meats? they're really the only thing she's eating right now and i'm scared to stop giving them to her. but could they be making her worse? i know it would be very unhealthy for a human to eat nothing but meat .


my way of thinking is food is food and you get her to eat whatever you can hopefully she will get her apetite back and don't worry that it is just protein because even that is better than no food at all. Have you tried roast garlic chicken that usually works for mine. I really wish you luck with this as they are such a worry when they don't eat x x


----------



## MsFiona (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah that's kind of what i figured. i looked online and i can't find anyplace other than the net that sells ziwi. if there's no place to buy it in person, could you suggest a close second that chihuhuas on this board are kown for loving? right now her food that she won't even sniff is blue buffalo small breed. she was on that for a year prior and had no problem with it!


----------



## MsFiona (Jun 5, 2010)

update, called the vet this morning to express my anger. he said bring her back in to have blood work done. so we are going there this after noon. in the mean time, any food suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

MsFiona said:


> yeah that's kind of what i figured. i looked online and i can't find anyplace other than the net that sells ziwi. if there's no place to buy it in person, could you suggest a close second that chihuhuas on this board are kown for loving? right now her food that she won't even sniff is blue buffalo small breed. she was on that for a year prior and had no problem with it!


I can't really help you here as I am in the uk and don't know what foods you have over there x


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Fiona. I hope she gets better soon! Some things you might try - Ziwi Peak is a raw food diet, I believe. There are others, such as The Honest Kitchen and Stella and Chewies. Angel used to be a picky eater when he was 3 months old. I had bought a trial pack of The Honest Kitchen at a local - not a big chain - pet store. He did not hesitate one second!!! It would be worth a try. You could check on the internet where to buy it in Florida. But I don't think the big chain stores would have it.
Also, as an interesting note - I read about the thundershirt. It's used to calm pets before and during surgery, in thunderstorms and stressful situation. The concept is swadling as you would an infant. It might be worth, wrapping her snuggly in a light blanket, towel or something, and holding her while comforting her with words. And another thing that works a little with my cat is the calming collar. It's all natural and after wearing it a few hours, she was very relaxed and soft! They make one for dogs also, but I think they are the same. Hope something works. I know how scary it is when they don't eat! Especially when they are so small! 
I wish you both a quick solution.


----------

